# Помогите советом,пожалуйста.



## an75 (24 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте.Когда-то учился в музыкальной школе по классу баяна.Лет 30 не играю.Хочется научиться заново(естественно на любительском уровне) Есть желание приобрести в недалеком будущем четырехголосый цельнопланочный баян.Бюджет ограничен.Рассматриваю такие варианты:
http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_rossiya_240877021
или
http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_levsha_kontsertnyy._tsel
noplanochnyy_280564332
или нечто похожее.Прошу совета - втом-ли направлении смотрю на инструменты? Небольшие ремонты по механике осилю сам.Буду очень рад разным откликам. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## voldemar-60 (24 Фев 2014)

an75 писал:


> естественно на любительском уровне


an75 писал:


> .Бюджет ограничен


Мне кажется для любительского уровня и с ограниченным бюджетом инструменты крутоваты (особенно "Левша"). Или вы немного скромничаете с ограниченным бюджетом. Кстати, на "Левше" играл В.Зубицкий, тогда этот инструмент не считался инструментом для любителей. Но если бюджет позволяет, я бы из этих двух инструментов выбрал "Левшу", конечно при этом надо смотреть на состояние баянов.


----------



## an75 (24 Фев 2014)

По поводу бюджета-не потяну хороший юпитер.Да и эти инструменты не сказал бы что дешевы для меня.Может вернусь к рассмотрению двухголосых. Просто очень хочется хороший инструмент(хотя есть сомнения что вырасту до него) Выборкой не владею.Готовых четырехголосых практически нет(как и трехрядных)


----------



## Dmvlad (24 Фев 2014)

не знаю что и как, но вот выкинули объявление- 70 тысяч http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodam_bayan_yupiter_285542797


Такое наверное все таки бывает...


----------



## voldemar-60 (24 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Такое наверное все таки бывает...


Если он в нормальном состоянии, то лучше этот баян брать.


----------



## diletant (24 Фев 2014)

Юпитер - хоть за 70 т.р. уже не нормально.
Отобьет Вам проявившееся желание.


----------



## Dmvlad (24 Фев 2014)

Звонил узнавал, товарища зовут Владимир, говорит от деда остался баян, дед преподавал в ДМШ (умер три года назад), сам он не играет и не умеет. Баян нашел на чердаке дома деда. Вот такая легенда.

Дилетанту
И почему это отобъет желание? Цена желания маленькая что ли? А я думал что желание не от цены зависит, а оно вот так значит, чего то я отстал от жизни... :biggrin:


----------



## voldemar-60 (24 Фев 2014)

diletant писал:


> Юпитер - хоть за 70 т.р. уже не нормально.


В любом случае Юпитер за 70 т.р. лучше чем Россия за 140 т.р. и Левша за 110 т.р. Единственно, что смущает, что он хранился на чердаке (если это так), поэтому надо хорошо его смотреть, лучше со специалистом.


----------



## Dmvlad (24 Фев 2014)

Посмотреть и пощупать это понятно. но от меня около 4000 км, а в слепую брать...


----------



## MAN (25 Фев 2014)

Дедовские "Юпитеры" у людей годами по чердакам валяются... Во дела! :shok:
Факт, заслуживающий отдельного обсуждения в теме "Будущее баяна, аккордеона" :cray:


----------



## zet10 (25 Фев 2014)

Это парень который продает дедовский Юпитер -жулик.
Не будте наивными людьми!
Не первый раз он уже делает такие махинации,то Супиту продает за 20 тысяч,то Бугари за 50 тыс,теперь вот на чердаке выискал Юпитер за 70 тыс...
Схема проста,он просит выслать ему предоплату на карточку,после чего он якобы привезет баян.
Сколько же еще дураков у нас в стране,которые верят в подобные бредни и хотят за копейку купить канарейку!?


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Фев 2014)

Да я еще вчера его выкупил, когда сказал чтобы высылал почтой-наложенным платежом, он дураком прикинулся типа не понимает о чем это я. Я с ним вчера еще пару раз говорил. А когда сказал что сам приеду так он вообще сдулся.


----------



## zet10 (25 Фев 2014)

И наверное уже предоплату ему отправили?


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Фев 2014)

Хе-хе :biggrin: ну что же я совсем что ли...? Большой Опыт общения с огромным количеством людей не позволил мне сделать такую глупость


----------



## zet10 (25 Фев 2014)

Слава богу!
Ну теперь будем ждать,когда этот тип отроет на чердаке с десяток Скандалли,Фантини,Виньени и будет продавать все по 10 тыс.
Следите за объявлениями на Авито :biggrin:


----------



## an75 (25 Фев 2014)

Подскажите пожалуйста бывают ли четырехголосые баяны с кусковой правой и цельнопланочной левой частью?Может они бюджетнее.Может есть без выборки.


----------



## bombastic (25 Фев 2014)

делает завод Юпитер - Баринова. задумка замечательная, но абсолютно не рентабельная. смысла нет покупать 2 разных инструмента в одном. разница тембров, левая постоянно садится в строе


----------



## MAN (25 Фев 2014)

Наверное бывают, по крайней мере я слышал о существовании тех же "Юпитеров" как на кусковых планках, так и с готовой левой. "Россия", та вообще чаще встречается именно кусковая. Стоить такие инструменты по идее конечно должны дешевле аналогичных цельнопланочных.
А вообще добыть хороший серьёзный многотембровый инструмент за небольшие деньги - задача, мне кажется, практически нереальная. Новые стоят как космические корабли (при том, что не все они так уж и хороши), старые же либо сильно изношены и истрёпаны, а значит потребуют больших затрат на ремонт, либо, если в хорошем состоянии, то опять же неподъёмно дороги. 
Да и нужен ли, положа руку на сердце, любителю, 30 лет не вспоминавшему, что когда-то в детстве он учился в музыкальной школе, по-настоящему профессиональный инструмент? Даже если и есть деньги? На мой взгляд, если очень хочется настоящего качественного баянного звука, оптимальный вариант - двухголосный трёхрядный цельнопланочный туляк ("Ясная поляна" или ему подобный в нормальном рабочем состоянии), а для знакомства с пятирядной клавиатурой и для "пощёлкать регистрами" подойдёт немецкий кнопочный "Вельтмайстер" и т.п.

Вы возможно не поверите, но когда я купил себе баян "Агат" (см. аватар), то некоторое время терзался угрызениями совести, что вот мол урвал себе старенький, но в прекрасном состоянии инструмент, который может дозарезу нужен какому-нибудь стеснённому материально студенту-музыканту, а зачем спрашивается? Сам ведь и играть-то толком не умею. И лишь потом, когда я здесь, на этом вот форуме убедился, читая отзывы специалистов, что с профессиональной точки зрения никакой ценности даже как учебный тренажёр мой баян сегодня не представляет, я успокоился.


----------



## an75 (25 Фев 2014)

Был у меня 2х голосый цельнопланочный баян.Московский.Очень хороший звук,но пришлось продать.Была грандина-впечатления не очень хорошие.Совершенно не мой инструмент.Хочу наш баян и задумываюсь о туляках 2х голосых.Пока весь в раздумьях.А пятирядная клавиатура мне ни к чему,но трехрядные четырехголосые не выпускают очень давно.


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Фев 2014)

АН75
Не зарекайся. Я вот тоже 25 лет не брал в руки баян, но это не значит что хороший инструмент не нужен. Потихоньку (год уже)восстанавливаюсь, сейчас вот начал на выборном потихоньку поигрывать-вспоминать, а сначала думал тоже зачем мне выборка?. А как без нее? Хорошую полифоническую вещь все таки лучше на выборке играть, симпатичнее звучит, да и с нотами на ф-но полегче иной раз. Пятирядка тоже не лишняя, дополнительные ряды бывают очень даже кстати при пятипальцевой аппликатуре (если играл когда-нибудь на пятирядке, то понимаешь о чем я).


----------



## MAN (25 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Я вот тоже 25 лет не брал в руки баян, но это не значит что хороший инструмент не нужен.


Не значит, но что такое хороший? Да "Ясная поляна" плохой разве? И выборка у неё есть. А купить вроде бы можно за 40 - 60 тыс. р. в достаточно приличном состоянии. Если же нужно и звучание и всё остальное столь же высокого уровня качества, да при этом ещё и многотембровый четырёхголосный был чтоб и клавиатура пятирядная, то уж извините, но тогда про ограниченный бюджет говорить не приходится. Не валяются такие инструменты по чердакам и сараям у ничего не подозревающих наивных родственников умерших музыкантов.


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Фев 2014)

Тяжела поляна... Что хорошие экземпляры есть не отрицаю, сам стал подумывать о диапазоне соль -соль (58 клавиш) в правой


----------



## Новиков Игорь (25 Фев 2014)

Ну в Поляне ,по крайней в моей 67 на 120. А ,что вам четырех голосие то так запало ?. Летом у друзей был в Голландии. Один из моих знакомых пришел с готовым Тульским (черным) баяном. Где он его откопал ? Цельнопланочный ,легкий. Звук - песня !Но приятель тот фанат ,еще тот ! Даже тарелку поставил спутниковую,исключительно ,чтобы смотреть передачу из России - "Играй гармонь".У него и гармонь есть - такие виражи закладывает с русско-мордовским колоритом,аж дух захватывает. Все слизал с передачи,что мог,по слуху. ( по мне,так очень много) А вот по русски и не говорит. Такой вот гармонист-баянист. А ,ну к чему все приплел то ? Тулячка возьмите готового цельно планочного - там есть все. А выборка,пяти рядность,многотембровость - так ли уж для вас критично ? Вы же не студент, и в Вуз вам не надо. Так о чем разговор ? И ,можно тысяч за 50 найти очень достойный экземпляр. Удачи !


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Фев 2014)

Тут смотря какие цели ставить перед собой. Если человеку достаточно просто музицировать для себя - это одно, а если чего то поболее то другое. 
У Высоцкого есть стихи и песня "Я не люблю". Так вот говоря словами Высоцого "Я не люблю когда на половину..." Вот хочу и все-) Хочу играть не хуже чем выпускник ВУЗа, ну а самое главное -что могу, просто надо работать над собой и все. Хочу Времена года Вивальди для себя научиться (ну нравится мне это произведение, в машине диск уже лет 10 лежит, нет-нет да включу в дороге) Ну а получится или нет -время покажет. Хотя может Вы уважаемый Игорь Новиков и правы - не стоит звезд с неба хватать


----------



## ze_go (25 Фев 2014)

voldemar-60 писал:


> Но если бюджет позволяет, я бы из этих двух инструментов выбрал "Левшу"


ни в коем случае! механики правой руки - идиотизм полнейший, да и вес зашкаливает. звук (ИМХО) - на фаната тульских многотембровых гармоней... 
an75 писал:


> http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_rossiya_240877021


а вот этот экземпляр поинтереснее будет...


----------



## VikVlDem (25 Фев 2014)

Полностью поддерживаю- из этих 2 инструментов "Россия" лучше.


----------



## an75 (26 Фев 2014)

Спасибо всем за отклики.Все больше склоняюсь к двухголосому туляку.Звук красивый,заново учиться вполне достаточно.Да и разница в стоимости играет роль(нет денежного печатного станка).Возьму наверное готовый.На ближайшие лет пять хватит,а там как пойдет.


----------



## MAN (26 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> У Высотского есть стихи и песня "Я не люблю". Так вот говоря словами Высотского "Я не люблю когда на половину..." Вот хочу и все-)


 Дмитрий, извините, но фамилия у Владимира Семёновича - Высоцкий, а не Высотский и наполовину пишется слитно, поскольку в данном случае это наречие, а не существительное с предлогом. Про знаки препинания скромно умалчиваю. Не обижайтесь, но надо же работать над собой - Вы сами это сказали. 
Звёзды с неба хватать никому не воспрещается, на доброе здоровье, просто нужно иметь в виду, что заплатить за хороший инструмент со всеми "наворотами" наполовину тоже вряд ли получится. Вон у *an75* денежного печатного станка-то и нет, оказывается. :biggrin:


----------



## Dmvlad (26 Фев 2014)

А у кого он есть? Бабушка моя (царство ей небесное) всегда говорила так: "Мы не настолько богаты -чтобы покупать дешевые вещи, но не все дорогое хорошее"

P/S если заметите в следующий раз мои ошибки в постах, не стесняйтесь, говорите. Гладишь я еще и Русский язык подтяну. (вчера писал тот пост уже на полусне)


----------



## MAN (26 Фев 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Бабушка моя (царство ей небесное) всегда говорила так: "Мы не настолько богаты - чтобы покупать дешевые вещи, но не все дорогое хорошее"


 Правильно! Поэтому двухголосный цельнопланочный туляк и представляется для этакого среднестатистического баяниста-любителя, которого уже не устраивают "Этюды", "Рубины" и т.п. наиболее удачным выбором. Он и достаточно хорош, и, не так уж дёшев, но и не чрезмерно дорог. Ну, а если есть большое желание и, главное, средства приобрести инструмент ещё более серьёзный и дорогостоящий, так разве ж кто против? Пожалуйста! 

Dmvlad писал:


> P/S если заметите в следующий раз мои ошибки в постах, не стесняйтесь, говорите. Гладишь я еще и Русский язык подтяну. (вчера писал тот пост уже на полусне)


 Спасибо, что адекватно, с юмором отнеслись к моим замечаниям :good:


----------



## Dmvlad (26 Фев 2014)

У меня есть еще тульский баян, брал его в Сибирском баяне для дачи, на охоту у костра посидеть и т.д. и т.п. (Sib. bayan- по моему тут на форуме когда-то под таким ником был человек из этой конторы). Честно не знаю какой из туляков (не Ясная Поляна конечно), но заметил что в правой клавиши немного скошены по другому (после Рубина чувствуется сильно), не нравится небольшой разлив в левой и какой-то плоский звук в правой, меха хоть и новые, но расход воздуха просто огромный, ответ плохой, пиано не сыграешь. Я так понял , ребята его ремонтировали прежде чем продавать, но так ничего с этим сделать не смогли, видно не поддается ремонту (и они это особо и не скрывали), но я его сознательно взял. Для беспощадной эксплуатации в походных условиях, за ту цену по которой брал - такой баян пойдет, но играть на этом баяне серьезно-полный бред. Я где то читал, что болезни, которые я перечислил, не редкость для Тульских баянов.


----------



## an75 (1 Мар 2014)

Скажите пожалуйста свое мнение по этому баяну.
http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/tulskiy_zakaznoy_bayan_2875652
99


----------

